# guides



## redfish chaser (Oct 10, 2008)

any where in the VB area to get guides replaced on a 12' tica rod


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Bedrock Custom Rods/Keith Burnette
Custom Rod Building 
[email protected]
PO Box 452
Bedford , VA , 24523 
Phone: 540-871-0344
Island Rod Works/Dwayne Rye
Custom Rod Design, Rod Repair & Restoration 
[email protected]
3861 Main St.
Chincoteague , VA , 23336 
Phone: 757-672-2515
J&B Rods
Custom Rod Building, Rod Repair 
[email protected]
2100 Marina Shores Dr., STE 114
Virginia Beach , VA , 23451 
Phone: 757-496-2206
Fax: 757-496-3452
www.amazingcustomfishingrods.com
Miller Custom Rods
Rod Repair, Custom Rod Building 
[email protected]
12010 Governors Court
Woodbridge , VA , 22192 
www.millercustomrods.com


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm not in Va Beach, but I'm close. Walt 757-639-9399


----------

